# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Edhe Unë..

## lil-korcare

Pershendetje te gjithe.  Une jam Genta, me origjine nga korca.  tani jeton ne boston.  jam 15 vjet...yea yea yea young i know.  jam ne vit te pare ne shkolle te mesme...jam edhe nje modele me Douglas Prinn Photography. Disa nga hobet e mija jane basketball, haning out with friends, shopping, tennis, dhe rollerblading.  Dhe kaq se nuk di cte them tjeter per veten.
Ketu jane nja 2 foto nga une :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DaNgErOuS

genta mire se erdhe ne forumin shqiptar zemra
dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire ne mesin tone 

P.S Nice pictures 4real
kiss kiss
db

----------


## Cute_Bes

hej mire se erdhe ne forumja kalofsh sa me mire.

Me respekt nga Cute_Bes

----------


## joanna

mire se erdhe bashatdhetarke dhe ja kalofsh sa me bukur!!!

have fun

 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## theodora*

> Pershendetje te gjithe.  Une jam Genta, me origjine nga korca.  tani jeton ne boston.  jam 15 vjet...yea yea yea young i know.  jam ne vit te pare ne shkolle te mesme...jam edhe nje modele me Douglas Prinn Photography. Disa nga hobet e mija jane basketball, haning out with friends, shopping, tennis, dhe rollerblading.  Dhe kaq se nuk di cte them tjeter per veten.
> Ketu jane nja 2 foto nga une


Te rente nuri moj Genta sa e lezecme qe je.
Mire se erdhe ne forum.Me gjith mend besoj se je me e vogla ketu.Befsh qef ketu.
Dhe une jam nga Korca.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## zeus

------------------------------------------

Hajde me hajde ...
... shyqyr qe erdhi nje korçare ne forum!

 :perqeshje: 

------------------------------------------

----------


## joanna

> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Hajde me hajde ...
> ... shyqyr qe erdhi nje korçare ne forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------


hahahahahahahaha
po pse na e thua kete?
ncncncnc

----------


## rolua

hello genta!
mire seerdhe o vogelushe ne forumin shqiptar!!!!
shpresoj se ketu midis nesh te ristesh edhe tja kalosh sa  me mire
:P



 :buzeqeshje: 




""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""""""roeli"""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## MiLaNiStE

mir se erdhe lal bofsh sa mo shum qef

ps nice pic

gjith tmirat  :ngerdheshje:  
klejzi syni vet

----------


## Genti^Itali

* Mirë se erdhe yllo!
Të uroj tja kalosh sa më mir mes nesh
Nice pic*

----------


## korcaprincess

genta mire se erdhe ne forum zemra  :buzeqeshje:  te paskam dhe patriote dhe emrin e paskemi shum te perbashket, un jam gerta  :buzeqeshje:  shpresoj tja kalosh sa me bukur ketu midis nesh dhe fotot shum te bukura, je sh. simpatike. te uroj fat ne jet honey :shkelje syri: 
GERTA

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Mire Se Erdhe Genta !
Te uroj tia kalosh sa me mire ketu 
me shoqerine e forumit, dhe suksese
ne shkolle dhe kudo ne jete  :buzeqeshje: 
(ps. cute pics teper simpatike )

----------


## Vo|i

Genta mire se erdhe ne forum zemer. Shpresoj tja kalosh sa me bukur ketu midis nesh.

----------


## lil-korcare

awwwwwwww shume te embel jeni!!!! flm per mir pritjen

------------------
Genta foton e dyte e ndava nga e para me qellim qe te hapeshin.
Ja kalofsh mire

Rezi
-----------------

----------


## DeuS

Kam ca kohe qe nuk hidhem tek forumi i mikpritjes , por kjo vajze ta nxirrka urimin me zor  :shkelje syri: 

Mire se erdhe moj kinge e vogel dhe suksese ne marramendjen e cunave  :buzeqeshje: 

Nice pics !

----------


## lil-korcare

> Kam ca kohe qe nuk hidhem tek forumi i mikpritjes , por kjo vajze ta nxirrka urimin me zor 
> 
> Mire se erdhe moj kinge e vogel dhe suksese ne marramendjen e cunave 
> 
> Nice pics !


thanks honey
pacim befsh qef!!!!

----------


## StormAngel

Mire se erdhe lil korcare.Befsh sa me shume qef ketu.Have fun lil girl. :buzeqeshje: 
Pershendetje! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## delfi_XxX

ciao lil-korcare & mireserdhe!ja kalofsh sa me mire me popullaten e forumit
see ya

----------


## lil-korcare

flm te gjithe!!!!!!!!

----------


## ermal80

Mire Se Erdhe Mes Nesh Genta..........do Ia Kalosh Shkelquyeshem Mes Nesh ...

----------

